# anyone else experiencing swollen vagina lips?



## birdy

:blush: bit embarrassing really but the last few days i've noticed that my vagina is all swollen on the outside does anyone know why this is?
I'm wishing for some one to say it's a sign labour is on the way ha ha:happydance: but some how i don't think it os.
any advice would be great xxxx:flower: thank u xx:thumbup:


----------



## sugarwag

I have this too!! I thought my VJJ just got fat! Glad i'm not the only one to notice it! No idea why though!xx


----------



## princesspie

ive had this for about a week or so, i hope for me its not a sign of labour! lol
ive been a bit sore aswell from it rubbing on my pants (sorry way TTI) lol, have no medical reasons,just wanted you to know your not on your own :)


----------



## PeanutBean

It's quite normal in general in pregnancy. Don't know whether a late onset might have anything to do with labour or not. It's just all the extra blood glow really.


----------



## PeanutBean

That would be flow not glow!


----------



## lousielou

Yup, extra blood flow and pressure of the baby's head pressing downwards :)


----------



## birdy

thanks girls xxx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Yup.. don't think it's a labor sign though, I still have 6+ weeks left!


----------



## kes_a

i had this just for the one day last week.was so weird and felt numb to. havnt had it before or since


----------



## bellablue

ive had it for a week now i asked my doctor she said its my body getting ready for baby and babys pressure doesnt hurt just thicker not my lips but top of pubic bone


----------



## LouLou78

The extra fluid you find around your ankles, hands etc when pregnant can also end up around your labia. So it could simply be oedema :)


----------



## winegums

Doesn't mean labour is coming! I've had this for 2-3 weeks now...

just like other areas in pregnancy there is excess fluid - tis why we can get swollen feet, ankles, calfs, hands, face etc


----------



## special_kala

I had this with river. Went down a few days before I went into labour


----------



## rockabillymom

Holy Crap you can actually see your vagina!!


----------



## Ava Grace

I have this too! I mentioned it to my mum and she said she had it and was told it was veins swelling from the pressure of baby pressing down x


----------



## Annunakian

I've had swelling for.. I don't even know how long. It literally feels like I've been trying to have sex dry or something. Annoying when I wipe!


----------



## MissRoxie

rockabillymom said:


> Holy Crap you can actually see your vagina!!

:rofl: now thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Mum2MJ

Mine's down to varicose veins down there :( only swells when I stand/sit upright so for me it's due to the uterus pressing on a vein


----------



## MissRamejkis

Bahahaa I noticed this last night, I tod my OH and he was like :/ Why is it like that? 
I said, I don't frickin know !!! haha xxxx


----------



## moomoo

OH said i've got fat flaps already this time... Charming!!


----------



## starlight2801

Definately not a sign labour is coming 'cause I've had it since I was about 24 weeks unfortunately :nope:

It's actually quite painful sometimes (worse some days that others) but my midwife said it was normal and was either due to excess fluid build up or varicose veins. She said I should get a mirror and have a look down there to tell which but I don't actually own a hand held mirror and obviously can't see in the mirror that's built into my wardrobe door.

I thought about asking my DH to have a look and tell me but had second thoughts that it would be really gross (not that he hasn't seen it before, lol) so I still don't know what causes it :blush:


----------



## minkymoo

Yep, I have it, they almost feel misshapen too. My pubic area is a lot fleshier too but I am carrying very low, don't know if there's any correlation?

I've been like this for weeks so definitely not a sign of labour/


----------



## Minifur

Mine are like this - kind of mishapen and a bit flappy/fleshier than normal:blush: Thank god other people have this too!!! I was starting to get a bit down about it! xx


----------



## LJaydow

Have this myself too, most uncomfortable, and seem to notice it more when on the loo?!


----------



## May2011Mommy

Any of you have a bad experience while in labor because of your swollen parts? I am quite nervous.


----------



## PeanutBean

Everything is huge in labour anyway, you really won't notice!


----------



## Missmarie87

I'm only in 2nd tri and I've been getting it, got it right now, it went down earlier now swollen again :( it looks and feels gross I know that my baby is still very low down.. Just wish it would go away :( xx


----------

